# What gun should i get for my CCW?



## Fisherman330

Want to get everyone's advice on which gun(s) they like or prefer (CCW)? I want to get a new handgun for my CCW, and I dont really want to spend more than $600 for one. I am not as knowledgeable about guns as i want to be, still getting there, and would rather get advice from you guys as opposed to an article online.


----------



## joebertin

What caliber do you plan on?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

JMO,but a good shooting gun that has a very nice trigger,and won't break the bank is the Ruger lc9s. There's also the lc9s pro(no safety) if you're comfortable with that. Some are some aren't. This gun will only set you back @$400(less in many cases). Shoot some different ones and choose what is most comfortable for you. But be sure to shoot this one.


----------



## laynhardwood

In that price range and looking to conceal I would say a single stack 9mm or .40. Glock has several models including a 43, Springfield XDs or subcompact mod 2, and Smith& Wesson M&P shield come to mind off the top. I carry a revolver sometimes that is a .38 special made by S&W with a snub nose and it's an awesome little gun it depends on your style. You can usually get a really good deal on Palmetto State Armory website on the Smith or Springfield semi auto pistols. I have seen the M&P sell for 329.99 and free shipping multiple times a year. That would leave you with extra money for ammo, different holsters, and extra mags. The Glocks are more expensive but in my experience the difference is only minimal at best between all three manufacturers. I have been shooting quite a bit this last year and I am not partial to any of the polymer wonder makers. 
You should go to a gun range and rent several different models and shoot them the same day. You will see which fits your hand best and which one has the least amount of felt recoil to you. I did that and then bought my first XD9 off of PSA website for 359.99. I think that was the best 359.99 I have ever spent. I have over 2500 rounds through it without a single malfunction it doesn't matter what ammo it just eats it up. I have friends who have similar results with Glocks and M&P pistols also.
Buying a gun is like eating Lay's chips, you can't stop at just one.


----------



## Steel-Addicted

I'm sure you will get many responses to this, so I'll just add my .02 cents worth.
Depending on your experience with guns, a gun safety course might be a good first step.
Go to some gun shops and fondle a lot of guns before buying.
Find some indoor ranges and shoot as many different guns as you can. This may seem expensive, but it can save you from a $600 mistake. 
Larger calibers are not always better. The weight of the gun and how easy it conceals will likely determine how often you carry it. Keep in mind ammo costs when picking caliber. 
After you get gun and holster, I would recommend taking some defensive pistol classes. The class for the CCW doesn't go very far into using a pistol defensively.
Practice, practice, practice.
For my needs, a compact 9MM semi-auto with 15 round capacity works nicely.
Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Nate167

I second going to a range and renting some different guns to shoot. I have a s&w shield 9mm and a sig p238 9mm. The sig can fit in a front pocket for summertime. Also look into holsters. I have found that not only the gun matters but the holster and how you carry it matters for comfort


----------



## the_waterwolf

I just purchased a Springfield XDS 9mm with the 3.3" barrel. Great gun and around $500. I have put over 600 rounds through it of Winchester bulk and Remington bulk with no FTE or FTF. It took me about 300 rounds to get it dialed in and I did have to adjust the sights. 

I can carry the gun in the pocket of my cargo shorts and no one would know. 

http://www.basspro.com/Springfield-...ol-Essentials-Package/product/15022408320811/


----------



## DeathFromAbove

I"ve gotta second Laynhardwood on the single stack 9. Ive got a Glock 23, which is a double stack 40, and although it would be a great gun in a firefight,I can carry 14 and 1 in the gun and I have another clip holster, its really hard to conceal a gun that size, especially in the summer. And thats just a midsize glock. I would advise you to seriously consider Glocks for ccw. Point and shoot.No time to think in a situation like that.


----------



## beaver

I would go with a 9mm. I personally don't like .40 at all. They don't offer anything better in performances, but they do offer higher proceed ammo and more recoil. My 13 year old daughter can shoot my .45's better than she could the .40's I've owned over the years. 

I agree with others as far as going and handling as much as you can. In your price range you should be able to get just about any good ccw gun out there. The only ones higher than that are a waste of money. You'd be paying for a name or hype, not any actual upgrades in performance. 

I personally carry an xd9 mod 2, and a kahr cw9 single stack. I would recommend checking these models out as well as the glock 43, Ruger lc9s pro, and the m&p shield.


----------



## T-180

Rural King has the Springfield XDS 9mm single stack combo on flash sale right now for $359 (I think) if that's in your wheelhouse. I like the XDS a lot & the feel is very similar to my XDM. I carry a M&P Shield in 9mm since it shoots well & is very easy to conceal. Go to the range & see what works for you.


----------



## EStrong

All very good suggestions so far!

9mm is very popular and not too much gun but just enough when needed. (If you hit your target. Hope none of us are even in that situation) Try some sidearms at the range and see what shoots best and feels best in your hand. You also need to take in account where are you going to keep this on your person when you CCW. Ankle, inside the belt, side/belt holster, pocket, shoulder etc. Some CCW sidearms will print depending on what type of clothing you're wearing and where you keep it. The idea is to keep it your secret when you CCW. You also want to make sure regardless of how you carry, that's it's comfortable on you as far as the weight of the gun, how the holster fits, and how quickly and easily you can SAFELY access your sidearm if the SHTF.

I've always preferred Glocks. They're a love hate sidearm. G26 works well for CCW but there are times it is a bit bulky depending where/how I wear it. The G43 and other single stack mini sub compacts are pretty easy to conceal and carry without worrying about printing or bulkiness. One reason I like Glocks is that they work. Then again, almost all the high end sidearms are reliable and don't fail. The only issue I've ever had with a Glock was with my G17 at the range and it stovepiped, and that was once.

Regardless of what you end up getting, make sure YOU are comfortable with it, not your friends, nor the suggestion of a salesperson/gun shop owner trying to push product out the door. A good salesperson/gun shop owner will make sure you have something in your hands that you are comfortable and confident with. If the SHTF, you'll be the one who has to use it, not them, even if it's a Hello Kitty Glock.

Also, always carry an extra magazine when you CCW. And remember folks, it's a magazine, not a clip! 

View media item 79234


----------



## ohiojmj

The sig p938 is similar to the p238, but a little bigger and 9mm with 7 round mags that make room for your pinky on the grip. Pocket size, decent accuracy. Around $600. It's a small 1911 style with single safety. Nice. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans

Im ether hauling a Brownin BDA, S&W Mod 60 or Colt Mustang. I dont care much for large caliber guns when they are no bigger than your hand. When your talking 25 feet or less, .380 gonna stop you, as well as a 38 cal. Much easier to control as well.


----------



## fastwater

There have been some very good suggestions here when it comes to semi autos. 
Don't forget to handle some of the revolvers also. 
S&W 442, 642 or Ruger LCR makes for a very nice CCW.


----------



## Fisherman330

Thanks for all the feedback and advice! Im going to go to a few different places today and take a look. You all def gave me a good starting point and i know a few diff models to make sure i look at!

Also anyone have any experience with a sigp238? I know they are more than $600 but without holding it or shooting it it is catching my eye and has good feedback as well.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## laynhardwood

Palmetto State Armory has a 938 on sale for 599.99 with a laser/holster/ 3 mags


----------



## ChrisJensen

One vote for sig p238 here


----------



## Dovans

laynhardwood said:


> Palmetto State Armory has a 938 on sale for 599.99 with a laser/holster/ 3 mags


Thats actually a very respectable price

I would rather have the 938 as opposed to the 238. Mostly I like the grips better on the 938. Fits my hand much better.


----------



## walleyechaser

I would also look at the Wather CCP,PPS m2 or the P99 but going to a range to try out is always a good starting point


----------



## laynhardwood

Dovans said:


> Thats actually a very respectable price
> 
> I would rather have the 938 as opposed to the 238. Mostly I like the grips better on the 938. Fits my hand much better.


Considering all the extras it is a good deal on a nice gun.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fisherman330 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback and advice! Im going to go to a few different places today and take a look. You all def gave me a good starting point and i know a few diff models to make sure i look at!
> 
> Also anyone have any experience with a sigp238? I know they are more than $600 but without holding it or shooting it it is catching my eye and has good feedback as well.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Glock 43 edc in the summer glock 26 edc winter. 43 holster sas custom. ..26 holster...galco mx7


----------



## BigDub007

G 29  with some watered down ammo


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Saugeye Tom said:


> Glock 43 edc in the summer glock 26 edc winter. 43 holster sas custom. ..26 holster...galco mx7


26 in the Winter? I am 150 lbs and conceal my 19 with a T-Shirt. Only carrying a 26 in the Winter is UN-AMERICAN!


----------



## fastwater

Flannel_Carp said:


> 26 in the Winter? I am 150 lbs and conceal my 19 with a T-Shirt. Only carrying a 26 in the Winter is UN-AMERICAN!


Nah! Not un-American. He can just use the mag out of the 19 in the winter if he wants.


----------



## baitguy

When I was making that decision many moons ago an old buddy who was a competitive shooter convinced me that the .45 ACP was at or near the top of any list ... the bullet itself is 225-240 grains, much bigger than anything else, most of which top out at 160 or so max, so you have 50% more lead ... at 900 fps +/- it tends to put people down rather than blow a big hole in them, but it makes a nice hole too ... his theory was the .38 / 9mm /.380 would not have the knockdown power ... to each their own but I'd rather have a little more stopping power ...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flannel_Carp said:


> 26 in the Winter? I am 150 lbs and conceal my 19 with a T-Shirt. Only carrying a 26 in the Winter is UN-AMERICAN!


Killin me....I don't need the extra rounds....straight shooter


----------



## Saugeye Tom

baitguy said:


> When I was making that decision many moons ago an old buddy who was a competitive shooter convinced me that the .45 ACP was at or near the top of any list ... the bullet itself is 225-240 grains, much bigger than anything else, most of which top out at 160 or so max, so you have 50% more lead ... at 900 fps +/- it tends to put people down rather than blow a big hole in them, but it makes a nice hole too ... his theory was the .38 / 9mm /.380 would not have the knockdown power ... to each their own but I'd rather have a little more stopping power ...


With the new ammo nowadays. ..9mm will stop em dead. More rounds than a 45....just in case ya miss......


----------



## fastwater

Yes, the self defense ammo in the last 10yrs or so has surely come a long way. Even the 380 is so much better then it used to be.
But I'm partial to the 45acp also.
Especially in the winter when clothing is heavier. In the summer I usually carry a S&W 442 or a 642. Both stocked with 38 specials. Sometimes a speed loader ot two depending.
When I'm traveling up to my brothers in Huron Mich. and have to go through Detroit, I usually have the Glock 40 along with a Beretta 40 cal. And spare mags for both.
You don't want to break down or get off the freeway in Detroit between 1-8mile for sure.


----------



## wildlife53

Try out several guns and calibers and go with what YOU are comfortable with. There are pros and cons to all guns and calibers. If there was one gun or round that worked for everything, all cops out there would be carrying that gun and round. 

I have said this before, a miss is a miss and is nothing more than a loud noise and a loud noise has never killed anyone.


----------



## laynhardwood

I will carry a .38 special, 9mm, or .45acp. I know the modern ammo is better but I still prefer the .45 if my clothing will allow. My first magazine may only hold seven but that is seven angry projectiles no man wants to deal with. I say whatever you feel comfortable with carry it. I am getting used to carrying a 1911 now. This is a little Americana sweetness


----------



## fastwater

wildlife53 said:


> Try out several guns and calibers and go with what YOU are comfortable with. There are pros and cons to all guns and calibers. If there was one gun or round that worked for everything, all cops out there would be carrying that gun and round.
> 
> I have said this before, a miss is a miss and is nothing more than a loud noise and a loud noise has never killed anyone.


Yes sir! Good advice right there.
If ya can't hit with what you're shooting, may as well leave it holstered.
There's something else that I like and that's a laser site. And one with the on/off button on the front of the grip like the Crimson Trace for revolvers.
Not so much for an actual SD situation but for using the dot on the wall(pistol obviously unloaded) and dry firing for trigger control.
It's also a good tool to use when practicing point shooting drills with an empty pistol as well. A drill I like to do is with a holstered (unloaded) pistol. Stand in front of my target with eyes closed, draw pistol, extend to target squeezing grip turning the laser on and see where dot is at. Another is draw with eyes closed, pointing from the hip and see we're the dot is.
Enough practice exercising muscle memory at different yardage, it's surprising how close to center mass you can get.
And before all the comments start about 'relying' on a laser,I'll say it for ya... 'LASER'S SHOULD NEVER REPLACE LEARNING TO SHOOT WITH REGULAR SIGHTS'.
Been down that road too many times...

That's a good looking Colt laynhardwood.


----------



## bobk

Fisherman330 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback and advice! Im going to go to a few different places today and take a look. You all def gave me a good starting point and i know a few diff models to make sure i look at!
> 
> Also anyone have any experience with a sigp238? I know they are more than $600 but without holding it or shooting it it is catching my eye and has good feedback as well.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


I love my sig p238. Great shooter and never a problem. I carry it daily. I'm a huge 1911 fan and it's basically a baby one. Come winter time I switch to my Kimber ultra carry. I'm old school and like a manual safety. I may carry my newest toy at some point when I have enough rounds through it.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Might want to check out a Ruger SP101 in SA/DA with either a 2.25 or 3.00 inch barrel.
FWIW: any actual shooting situation will be intense and stressful. Keep it as simple and fool proof as possible.....IMHO.


----------



## ohiojmj

I think Fin Feature and Fur is currently advertising the Nitron (black) P938 model with 2 magazines for $499! Wow.


----------



## Nate167

I love my sig p238. I actually prefer to carry it over my s&w shield. I use a remora in the waste band holder for it and its very comfortable to carry


----------



## bobk

Nate167 said:


> I love my sig p238. I actually prefer to carry it over my s&w shield. I use a remora in the waste band holder for it and its very comfortable to carry


That's the same iwb holster I use for my 238. I like that I don't need the clips showing over the belt. No one ever knows it's there.


----------



## ODNR3723

I had a chance to shoot a Sig 238. Absolute tack driver. My go to is a Glock 26 or 27.


----------



## chadwimc

My new favorite carry piece is a Sig P938. I added custom grips with my wife's black belt pic to embarrass my wife a little...


----------



## bobk

Nice looking sig. So if you run it empty you can throw it at bad guy with those grips. Hiya!!


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Nice looking sig. So if you run it empty you can throw it at bad guy with those grips. Hiya!!


Heck with that!!!
No sense in throwing a beautiful pistol such as that and scratching it. 
I'd just let the wife beat the bad guy up.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

With three pages of replies, hows this guy ever going to decide?!?!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

baitguy said:


> . to each their own but I'd rather have a little more stopping power ...


Oh god, wheres Lundy? This triggers him every time! lol


----------



## Minnowhead

I carry the sig p238. Absolutely love it. It will definitely hold its value if you ever decide to sell or upgrade.


----------



## Dovans

MassillonBuckeye said:


> With three pages of replies, hows this guy ever going to decide?!?!


Its pretty simple, as long as you are sure it will go bang when you need it too, buy what you can afford.


----------



## fastwater

Minnowhead said:


> I carry the sig p238. Absolutely love it. It will definitely hold its value if you ever decide to sell or upgrade.


If that is you in your avatar, you'd better be carrying two p238's.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> If that is you in your avatar, you'd better be carrying two p238's.


Double D p238.


----------



## Dovans

Goes along that line..."she had pair of 38's, couple handguns too.."


----------



## Saugeye Tom

You guys didn't know that really is Minnowhead? ??


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> You guys didn't know that really is Minnowhead? ??


Nope!
But if so...I'm always interested in a new fishing partner. 
Would just have to remember to take fishing gear on the days we went fishing.


----------



## The Ghost

I would go 9mm for the balance of availability, price, manageable recoil, and reasonable stopping power it gives you. Then, think about whether you want a single stack sub-compact or a double stack compact model. I would recommend the simplicity of a striker fired firearm like a Glock, S&W M&P, Ruger LC9s, etc. There are lots of good models from many companies for whatever option you go with.


----------



## Guest

If you don`t know about guns and have to ask you better forget about ccw.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Nope!
> But if so...I'm always interested in a new fishing partner.
> Would just have to remember to take fishing gear on the days we went fishing.


I'll send you one of my old partner sam....tomorrow. ..owned a bait shop


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The Ghost said:


> I would go 9mm for the balance of availability, price, manageable recoil, and reasonable stopping power it gives you. Then, think about whether you want a single stack sub-compact or a double stack compact model. I would recommend the simplicity of a striker fired firearm like a Glock, S&W M&P, Ruger LC9s, etc. There are lots of good models from many companies for whatever option you go with.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Top 43. Single stack...6 plus 2....bottom double stack. 10 plus 3


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Extensions on both...carry on the hip real nice


----------



## bobk

D Barnhart said:


> If you don`t know about guns and have to ask you better forget about ccw.


How you going to learn if you don't ask?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'll send you one of my old partner sam....tomorrow. ..owned a bait shop


Bait shop and all huh...Gee Thanks!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Bait shop and all huh...Gee Thanks!


Welcome I'll get the pic at work


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Welcome I'll get the pic at work


Can't wait for this one...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Can't wait for this one...


 I was told a pair of 45's in shoulder holsters.....it's really just a nice pair of bass though.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

My old fishing buddy ,Sam...my wife said I had to sell the boat​


----------



## bobk

Coast guard approved flotation devices is what I see. I have those in my boat but I'm sure mine cost less.


----------



## laynhardwood

Are those considered Manuel or auto inflate


----------



## fastwater

...and owns a bait store too?

Just called the realtor. Farm is for sale. 

As far as CCW...I think something in deep concealment for sure


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Tom you always pick the best floaties


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flannel_Carp said:


> Tom you always pick the best floaties


Don't tell ml1187


----------



## one3

Fisherman330 said:


> Want to get everyone's advice on which gun(s) they like or prefer (CCW)? I want to get a new handgun for my CCW, and I dont really want to spend more than $600 for one. I am not as knowledgeable about guns as i want to be, still getting there, and would rather get advice from you guys as opposed to an article online.


Look at the Tarus Judge Public Defender. 2in bbl ,21/2 chamber very versital. not much bigger than a 2in 38 or a small 357.


----------



## Drm50

If you enjoy carrying a gun around any of the major brand 9mms will do the job. The trouble with most of these
guns is the size and weight. I find when a non-gun person buys one of these it is not long before the novelty of
CCW wears of and gun is left at home more and more. The pistol I recommend for most people is the Ruger
LCP 380. It is small enough and light enough that it is not a burden to carry. A CCW is for personal defense, not
a tactical combat weapon. It needs no lights, sights, or lasers. These situations take place at close, point and
shoot ranges. The fanciest CCW in the world does you no good laying at home when you need it.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> If you enjoy carrying a gun around any of the major brand 9mms will do the job. The trouble with most of these
> guns is the size and weight. I find when a non-gun person buys one of these it is not long before the novelty of
> CCW wears of and gun is left at home more and more. The pistol I recommend for most people is the Ruger
> LCP 380. It is small enough and light enough that it is not a burden to carry. A CCW is for personal defense, not
> a tactical combat weapon. It needs no lights, sights, or lasers. These situations take place at close, point and
> shoot ranges. The fanciest CCW in the world does you no good laying at home when you need it.


Excellent advice Drm50.
I know it wasn't asked about by the OP but, I'll add, a good comfortable holster for the CCW as well.
A coworker and I were talking about what CCW I liked and how I liked to carry as he was interested in purchasing one for himself. We had all the usual talk about trying different handguns, calibers etc. We also talked about different modes of carry.
I tried to stress to him that whichever mode of carry he chose, make sure he got a good, comfortable holster also. Explaining to him that cleanliness was really important, especially if choosing a semi auto.
Well, he bought an LCP .380. His mode of carry was pocket carry. And carry he did. Carried in his pants pocket in the summer, coat/jacket pocket in the winter. His CCW was like his American Express...never left home without it. About a year goes by and another guy at work was interested in a ccw.
The guy with the LCP overheard our conversation, comes over, pulls his .380 and says, " get one of these".
I looked at that pistol and just about fell on the ground laughing. He had never bought a holster to carry the thing in and had never cleaned it. The pistol had wood chips literally packed in the bbl. where he had it in his carhart jacket pocket when cutting wood. He went to remove the magazine and there was so much dust/lent jammed up in the crevices that the mag wouldn't hardly come out while pulling on it. When pulling the slide back, it felt like someone poured sand between the bbl and frame.
I seriously doubt that the thing would fire one round and I'd bet everything it surely wouldn't do a double tap.
Ended up ragging him pretty hard about keeping it clean and a pocket holster would help in that process. We cleaned the thing up and oiled it. That night he stopped in Ohio Valley Outdoors and got him a pocket holster.

Sometimes people get lazy when it comes to maintaining their CCW. 
Not a good thing to do when your life may depend on it.


----------



## ezbite

Glock 43


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> If you enjoy carrying a gun around any of the major brand 9mms will do the job. The trouble with most of these
> guns is the size and weight. I find when a non-gun person buys one of these it is not long before the novelty of
> CCW wears of and gun is left at home more and more. The pistol I recommend for most people is the Ruger
> LCP 380. It is small enough and light enough that it is not a burden to carry. A CCW is for personal defense, not
> a tactical combat weapon. It needs no lights, sights, or lasers. These situations take place at close, point and
> shoot ranges. The fanciest CCW in the world does you no good laying at home when you need it.


Loved my little .380 ruger except for the fact that I'd drop it just about everytime id hold it. It was a slick little sucker.. The checkering on the handle needs to go all the way up to the slide. I sold mine and still carry my .380 keltec when I need a pocket pistol. People talk **** about keltec, mine shoots just fine and I've got a lot of shots thru it. Just keep it clean, break it in and don't limp wrist.


----------



## tm1669

With the unreal quality of todays premium hollow point bullets theres no reason to look past the 9mm. 
Not a fan of the 40 and 45 is just to big a package to carry all the time. 
For my everyday concealed carry pistol I carry a Kahr PM9 in a Zero 9 IWB kydex holster. I've carried for over 20 years and this so far is the best compromise between shoot-ability and convenience that I have found. Extra mag also of course. Recently shot the snot out of a Glock 43 and that will replace the Kahr eventually but not because I thought it was that much better of a gun. My other conceal carry gun is a Glock 26 and my house/duty gun is a Glock 17 so keeping my triggers the same is a huge benefit. Im a fairly simple person. 
Other everyday carry guns I've been really impressed with the S&W M&P Shield 9mm and Ruger LC9S. 
I also have a Kel Tec 380 that I will carry if theres no choice to carry any of the above but Im always thinking "Man- I hope I dont have to get into a fight with this thing". Just my opinion. Not bashing any others. 
At home a handgun only has 1 role. 
To enable me to fight my way to a shotgun or a rifle.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

tm1669 said:


> At home a handgun only has 1 role.
> To enable me to fight my way to a shotgun or a rifle.


..in the event my home has been invaded by Spetznaz or Monkeys.... Or maybe North Korea! Yeah! Fight through the commies to get to the good stuff!

Care to elaborate? Trying to wrap my head around this idea you have here.


----------



## beaver

He's saying for strictly home defense, a shotgun is better suited. 

I'd agree with that, but not a rifle. Unless maybe you're just better with a rifle than a handgun. 

Im talking actual home defense. Like someone is in your home. I'm not talking about picking off g-men from the back 40 or engaging in a standoff with the cartels.


----------



## ezbite

beaver said:


> He's saying for strictly home defense, a shotgun is better suited.
> 
> I'd agree with that, but not a rifle. Unless maybe you're just better with a rifle than a handgun.
> 
> Im talking actual home defense. Like someone is in your home. I'm not talking about picking off g-men from the back 40 or engaging in a standoff with the cartels.


 Sure a shotgun is the best option, rifle not so good if you live with neighbors. I sleep with a G23 and carry it most of my day. Why because I love it I've shot IDPA with it down at West Point and I know it will go bang every time I point and pull. Bottom line.. Get a weapon, shoot it, learn it, keep it clean and have faith in it that it will protect you.


----------



## ezbite

MassillonBuckeye said:


> ..in the event my home has been invaded by Spetznaz or Monkeys.... Or maybe North Korea! Yeah! Fight through the commies to get to the good stuff!
> 
> Care to elaborate? Trying to wrap my head around this idea you have here.


You sure seem to have opinions on everything? Care to elaborate? I'm thinking you have no real world experience on this matter and should STFU


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

ezbite said:


> You sure seem to have opinions on everything? Care to elaborate? I'm thinking you have no real world experience on this matter and should STFU


Opinions on what? Damn you are rude. I was just thinking about hitting you up to see what you've been up to cause I haven't heard much from you lately? What a jerk.

I've got real world experience with quite a few things. What do you need me to school you on today? Home defense? Thats not what this threads about. Start a new one if you want to argue about home defense. I think the guy is nuts for thinking he needs a pistol to shoot through something to get to his long guns in his home. That doesn't make sense to me. He said, and I quote: "at home a handgun only has 1 role. To enable me to fight my way to a shotgun or rifle." What do you think he means by that jerkface? I'm guessing since you make love to your G23 nightly, you disagree. Take it up with him you goof.


----------



## Uncle Paul

beaver said:


> He's saying for strictly home defense, a shotgun is better suited.
> 
> I'd agree with that, but not a rifle. Unless maybe you're just better with a rifle than a handgun.
> 
> Im talking actual home defense. Like someone is in your home. I'm not talking about picking off g-men from the back 40 or engaging in a standoff with the cartels.


----------



## Uncle Paul

Tm1669 I’m with you and beaver and Massillon why wouldn’t you want a rifle or shotgun as your home defense weapon as they are a much easier to aim and shoot and HIT what you are shooting at. Don’t get blindsided by statistics about over penetration and other crap you can read about online, one of the first rules of shooting is to know what’s behind your target anyway. Lot of internet experts say have a 45 cal as your home defense weapon well look it up a standard 230 grain 45 cal bullet is a subsonic cartridge that has been to war all over the world because it does its job. The standard 220 grain subsonic 300 Blackout in an AR platform has almost identical ballistics and you can get Blackout mags that hold 30 rounds. Now to the shotgun also much easier to aim compared to a pistol and in 12 gauge it shoots a 1oz slug of lead that is three quarters of an inch in diameter it also gets the job done.one last thought there is not an army in the world that issues its troops a pistol as its primary weapon so Tm1669 I’m with you I will use the pistol till I get to my rifle


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Notice to all thread jackers, the title of this thread is "
*What gun should i get for my CCW?"*
Why are we talking about home defense and shooting our way to our shotguns and rifles? lol.


----------



## EStrong

Ok kids, play nice. LOL...

I prefer my G17 for home defense over a shotgun. Is one right over the other? I think it's personal preference. I'd rather have the maneuverability of a handgun in a close quartered encounter especially in my own house. I also like that I can quickly slap another mag in my G17 if it ever went that far. Going around multiple corners, hallways, rooms, furniture, etc. I believe the longer barrel of a shotgun will hamper your movements. A legal short barreled shotgun with a pistol grip would be effective, but how many shells vs. rounds would you like to have on your side? 1 round chambered, 17 in the first mag, second mag for home defense is the 33 round capacity mag made by Glock. I think I should be good.


----------



## tm1669

I wasnt trying to hijack a thread here. I guess my point was that theres quite a bunch of misconception about so called stopping power and handgun effectiveness. 
Pretty simple math actually.. If im in a situation where I know Im going to need a firearm Im getting to the most effective gun I can. If I have a pistol in hand a shotgun/rifle is better..Go get shotgun/rifle. Not available?? Pistol will have to do. 
Anyone that willingly walks into a gunfight with a pistol when they could have been armed with a long gun is going to wish they had better thought things out real soon.


----------



## beaver

But..... zombies.


----------



## bobk

Hijackers.


----------



## tm1669

beaver said:


> He's saying for strictly home defense, a shotgun is better suited.
> 
> I'd agree with that, but not a rifle. Unless maybe you're just better with a rifle than a handgun.
> 
> Im talking actual home defense. Like someone is in your home. I'm not talking about picking off g-men from the back 40 or engaging in a standoff with the cartels.


Modern frangible rifle cartridges penetrate less than handgun round do in many cases. 
Im not going to say a rifle would be my first choice but definitely better than a pistol.


----------



## Tbomb55

I would get the IMASISSIE model MESOAFRAID.


----------



## tm1669

beaver said:


> But..... zombies.


Speaking of zombies.....
real life zombie story on request but dont want the hijack gestapo to get in an uproar


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Tbomb55 said:


> I would get the IMASISSIE model MESOAFRAID.


Oh dear.


----------



## beaver

Tbomb55 said:


> I would get the IMASISSIE model MESOAFRAID.


Make sure you check into penetration. I'd hate for it to pop the bubble you live in.


----------



## ezbite

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Opinions on what? Damn you are rude. I was just thinking about hitting you up to see what you've been up to cause I haven't heard much from you lately? What a jerk.
> 
> I've got real world experience with quite a few things. What do you need me to school you on today? Home defense? Thats not what this threads about. Start a new one if you want to argue about home defense. I think the guy is nuts for thinking he needs a pistol to shoot through something to get to his long guns in his home. That doesn't make sense to me. He said, and I quote: "at home a handgun only has 1 role. To enable me to fight my way to a shotgun or rifle." What do you think he means by that jerkface? I'm guessing since you make love to your G23 nightly, you disagree. Take it up with him you goof.


Jerk, jerk face and goof? Good to see you've improved your vocabulary.


----------



## beaver

tm1669 said:


> Speaking of zombies.....
> real life zombie story on request but dont want the hijack gestapo to get in an uproar


I'm always up for a story.


----------



## Tbomb55

beaver said:


> Make sure you check into penetration. I'd hate for it to pop the bubble you live in.


http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/01/pro-gun-myths-fact-check


----------



## Dovans

You would think shotguns would be standard for home defense. However after watchin my wife shoot a simple little 410, I think a 38 sp revolver is the better choice. She much prefers her 22 revolver. Whatever she's comfortable shooting. When your talking inside a house, 22 is just as deadly


----------



## Drm50

To many people spend to much time worrying about special bullets, hi cap mags, accessories, ect. I say shoot
them with what you got and go back to bed. Distances encountered in PD are short, the time elapsed in these
encounters are also short. If you get in situation where you have to shoot you will not be worrying about the fine
points of over penetration or bullet expansion. If you put a couple slugs in bad guys pelt he will normally loose
interest in you, it takes the fun out of it for him. Like Tuco said on Good, Bad & Ugly- Shoot, don't talk about it.
I don't know of a case, inside the home, or outside where enough shooting was done that a reload was necessary. ( disreguard this if you live in Chicago )


----------



## beaver

Tbomb55 said:


> http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/01/pro-gun-myths-fact-check


OK little buddy. Keep drinking the kool-aid. If you aren't smart enough to realize that those studies and statistics can be used to back either side of the argument depending on who is publishing them, then you're probably better off staying in your bubble anyway.


----------



## fastwater

Ive always maintained that my handgun is just to get to my long gun as well. 
Between a shotgun and a rifle, my pick for my situation is both. I can see where an AR or carbine can have advantages over the shotgun. Less recoil enabling quicker target acquisition for multiple shots...easier handling when sweeping the house...more ammo capacity...lighter weight...are just a few.
I suppose everyone's situation is different. I have a small house in the country. Just the wife and I here so no kids to worry about....usually. Don't really have to worry about over penetration, no neighbors for 1/4 mi. Inside the house, my furthest shot won't be more than 20'. That being said, most shotgun buckshot loads regardless choke isn't gonna open up much. 
Soooo...saying all that, my handgun will get me to either my shotgun or 30cal. carbine.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

ezbite said:


> Jerk, jerk face and goof? Good to see you've improved your vocabulary.


Its a family site. I've got more words if you want. PM me for details.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

fastwater said:


> Ive always maintained that my handgun is just to get to my long gun as well.
> Between a shotgun and a rifle, my pick for my situation is both. I can see where an AR or carbine can have advantages over the shotgun. Less recoil enabling quicker target acquisition for multiple shots...easier handling when sweeping the house...more ammo capacity...lighter weight...are just a few.
> I suppose everyone's situation is different. I have a small house in the country. Just the wife and I here so no kids to worry about....usually. Don't really have to worry about over penetration, no neighbors for 1/4 mi. Inside the house, my furthest shot won't be more than 20'. That being said, most shotgun buckshot loads regardless choke isn't gonna open up much.
> Soooo...saying all that, my handgun will get me to either my shotgun or 30cal. carbine.


Oh ok, so its starting to sound like its an old adage or something folks more commonly say. Pea shooter gets me to the elephant gun yadda yadda yadda. Not that you are necessarily worried about thwarting a multi pronged attack in your living room... I mean, you can prep yourself for such I guess but uh, didn't seem very realistic. Big guns everywhere etc. I do believe in over-prepping. Seems to be all the rage these days.

If ya aint packin a DE .50 u aint livin!


----------



## Dovans

To the OP, I just bought a S&W 637 with crimson grips (laser) pretty nice carry gun. I opted for laser as my eyes are not that good anymore and the sights tend to blur together. So the laser


----------



## fastwater

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Oh ok, so its starting to sound like its an old adage or something folks more commonly say. Pea shooter gets me to the elephant gun yadda yadda yadda. Not that you are necessarily worried about thwarting a multi pronged attack in your living room... I mean, you can prep yourself for such I guess but uh, didn't seem very realistic. Big guns everywhere etc. I do believe in over-prepping. Seems to be all the rage these days.
> 
> If ya aint packin a DE .50 u aint livin!


Actually, my 1st line of defense is this guy right here:









...he's excellent at his job when it comes to protection and keeping undesirable's away.
No doubt, he would have to be dead before BG's entered the house.
So in reality, it's motion lights, locked doors, puppy, handgun...then long gun.
How's that for prep? 
But at 142lbs, he's extremely hard to CC.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Actually, my 1st line of defense is this guy right here:
> View attachment 220153
> 
> 
> ...he's excellent at his job when it comes to protection and keeping undesirable's away.
> But at 142lbs, he's extremely hard to CC.


That's a good looking boy right there, my Doberman is 130 pounds and thinks he can fit in my pocket.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> That's a good looking boy right there


 Thank You ezbite.

He stays by my side most all day and earns his keep every night. Is very calm but stays on alert...especially at night. Sleeps where he can watch both doors. Unless the G-kids are here. Then he sleeps in the hall in front of their door.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> That's a good looking boy right there, my Doberman is 130 pounds and thinks he can fit in my pocket.


Dobermans are excellent dogs. Been around many that were excellent in protection.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

fastwater said:


> Actually, my 1st line of defense is this guy right here:
> View attachment 220153
> 
> 
> ...he's excellent at his job when it comes to protection and keeping undesirable's away.
> No doubt, he would have to be dead before BG's entered the house.
> So in reality, it's motion lights, locked doors, puppy, handgun...then long gun.
> How's that for prep?
> But at 142lbs, he's extremely hard to CC.


Amen. Wouldnt even feel half as safe without mine. Whats funny is i was just thinking earlier about a "dog day" at work and taking my 60lber pooch in one of those silly frou frou doggy carriers and how silly we'd look! Even at 60lbs shes not very cc'able. Lol. 
Sounds like reasonable enough prep. How many pounds of beans u got in the basement tho?


----------



## fastwater

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Amen. Wouldnt even feel half as safe without mine. Whats funny is i was just thinking earlier about a "dog day" at work and taking my 60lber pooch in one of those silly frou frou doggy carriers and how silly we'd look! Even at 60lbs shes not very cc'able. Lol.
> Sounds like reasonable enough prep. How many pounds of beans u got in the basement tho?


Gotta have at least a 6mos. supply in case of the Apocalypse. But not in the basement...in the bunker. That too is where most of the heavy artillery is stashed


----------



## Dovans

use to have a scary house dog. Unless you threw a ball.. Then she'd show you where all the valuables were. Miss that dog..


----------



## Blue Pike

So, Fisherman 330

What did you select for your CCW?

Just curious.


----------

